# Parelli - The Truth



## Mertle

Wow. I never really followed that Parelli, Clint Anderson, or any of those. To me theyre just people with different techniques that dwell in "natural" training. Nice to know other peoples opinions too! But theyres always going to be leaders and followers in this world. Most people follow Parelli because they don't know where else to turn for leadership.


----------



## Speed Racer

Wow, you're really bitter about the Parellis, aren't you?

I've known for years the Parellis were just smoke and mirrors, expensive gadgets, and had a cult-like following, but I don't begrudge them making money. 

If people are going to get their panties in a wad about being taken for suckers, they should be angry at _themselves_. Nobody _forced_ you to give up your money to follow them, and now that you've become disenchanted you want to take them down? Sorry, but they're still allowed to make money as long as people are willing to buy what they're selling. 

You finally figured out the scam. Good for you. But there are others who think the system works, and they should be allowed to continue without harassment from the disillusioned.


----------



## Incitatus32

I'm not a big NH person for this reason: it's gone corporate. It's not a one method fits all deal. In my experience NH trainers and people (regardless of that methods founder) have looked down on other training methods as being cruel and such. I forget which trainer it was but he preached and argued against bits at all and made a fortune on his bitless bridle. 
IMO 'Natural Horsemanship' is reading your horses language and understanding what works for him in addition to being a good and fair rider. It's not about how much groundwork you do (though that's important too!) or about how you get the result that you do (not allowing cruelty here lol). Or for that matter what equipment you do or do not use. It's ultimately about your connection and ability to read your horse. JMHO (I'm in no way saying NH is wrong by the way! It's a form of training and I'm not going to condemn its practitioners by saying their cruel or can't train a horse. I'm using my post in the context of extremists and people only out for coporate gain! ;-) )
I think you hit the nail on the head with Parelli OP


----------



## Saddlebag

What I seem to be learning is that the higher the levels one attains the greater the arrogance. Just because one attains instructor status doesn't mean one can teach. When a horse will jump a barrel or picnic table, and jump thro a hoop when does it turn into common circus tricks. When a horse learns something, it's there for life and there's no point in doing these things repetitively or the horse's brain shuts down. We need to step back and decide which challenge we can offer. My opinion of the use of any type of whip is of some mental stress to the horse. Why does PP teach that the spot that was tapped must now be rubbed. It doesn't make a lick of difference to the horse whether it's done or not, in fact the horse would rather the stick took a walk.


----------



## bsms

I'm certainly not a big Parelli fan, but I suspect you'd influence more people by discussing specific training shortcomings than a screed about ego & money.


----------



## TessaMay

As Speed Racer said, you are really bitter aren't you? You didn't really stop following Parelli because you saw that he was nothing more than a marketing genius, but because they ****ed you off. And of course you now want to get back at him. 

I'm not sure how it took you 8 years to realize that his program is about money, not the horse and really no more than crap for beginners - all I had to do was read about his methods and take a look at his website to realize it was worthless. All the "natural horsemanship" trainers, PP, CA, whoever else there is (I don't exactly follow NH trainers) are about making money and they are all very good at it. 

Props to them for their marketing skills. There is a huge world full of soft-minded people out there just waiting to give away their money.


----------



## Saskia

I think Parelli has it's place. Years ago I got the book "Natural Horse-man-ship" ($40 or so - not breaking the bank) or whatever it was called that Parelli had written. To me, it did explain things in a different way. I was a kid and new to horses so explaining how yielding, circling etc was important to appeal to me, and taught me a bit, a new perspective. I don't know if Clinton was around back then, but there wasn't much internet, so you could only read what you could buy in your local saddlery. So Parelli and Roberts for NH, then other traditional riders for dressage/showjumping etc. I remember they had Monty Robert's books in the library and I read them all, learning about herd dynamics, signals - stuff that had never been taught to me in riding lessons. From each of those I took some things on boards, forgot the rest and moved on. 

That's the way I view these horse training philosophies, I read them, understand them, maybe try out some of what they propose. If it works for me in practice then I take it on board. I'll spend $30 - $50 on a book, which I think is reasonable, and that's that. I've never blindly thrown myself into a trainer spending thousands of dollars into the training. I've never closed my mind and just followed one, even as a 12 year old kid I knew that wasn't the way. That the way to becoming good at anything is learning from a variety of sources. 

You decided to go out and spend thousands of dollars on following this man. The people who follow him are people who just want the answers to everything neatly packaged up, rather than working it out for themselves. Thinking critically, analysing what people say and do, it's harder. It's easier if you just follow one person, one philosophy, all the work is done for you.

Now, eight years on you've worked that out. There is no point being angry. Parelli did not make you do this, he merely offered a service that you decided to purchase and use for eight years. What you learned would never be redeemable for a material sum, they were experiences that you must have valued to continue it for eight years. Now that you are dissatisfied with Parelli doesn't mean that your experiences have less value. 

As to his personality, the personality of his staff, it's hard to know. He's marketed a persona, and likely that's all it is. So what. Celebrities do it all the time. Whether he is or isn't a nice person doesn't matter. Whether they "rule by fear" or not doesn't matter. They're a private organisation that sells courses. They can do what they like. They sell a product, nothing more. They're not going to always get along with you, they're not going to always do what people want. Yet for eight years you followed them loyally, so they can't be so bad. 

Forget your anger, and move on. It's not worth being upset. Rather than speaking badly of the system, encourage people to read around and make up their own mind. 

Best of luck!


----------



## srcosticov

My honest opinion about this...

I think this was you being taken advantage of and now you're angry about it, and rightfully so,, but what you're doing is making YOU look childish, not them.

When it comes to training, my philosophy is this:

There is no one method that works for every horse. Different training techniques work differently on different horses, so with that in mind I think that almost all training methods have their place. Is there one trainer out there that has it all figured out and can box it up and sell it? Nope. I don't believe that for one second... but I do believe that there are valuable tips and tricks that you can learn from a lot of the "big names" without having to buy into their bull* pyramid scheme.

I know you're upset and it sucks that you went through a crummy experience, but instead of being bitter about it, why not be thankful that you have experienced an "awakening" and just leave it at that?


----------



## KigerQueen

I Know someone who uses parelli training on the horses she works with. My bf can train a horse to do just about anything in 2 months Yes they are green but they just need miles. She wont even ride them until she had done about 6 months worth of ground work, driving, lunging and playing the games. It works for her but it takes forever. She is not strictly parelli so that may be her saving grace but I would never have her brake a horse for me, Id like to ride it sometime within the first year. Clinton Andersen's methods work a little quicker but Im not for hitting my horse with a stick, she has been beaten enough in her life and 'taping' her with a stick dose not seam like something I want to do. The constant disengaging of the hind quarters has caused my horse to lose her 'engine'. She used to be able to dig in her back legs and go, now she dose not. And my horse is not the only one with that issues for the same reasons. I fallow no trainers like they are training gods. Gimmicks work to an extend and I will not buy into any of them. If it works Ill use it. 


I Best friend's dad was a trainer for many years. He trained horses of all breeds but preferred western horses, mostly QH and paints, but he has worked with gaited horses, english horses and track horses. He laughs at parelli and says he has never seen more people get hurt then by him and his teachings. Ill stand by him on that as all but one parelli person I have seen has had their horse send them to the hospital. I have no love for the man, and It seams I have more reasons not to now.


----------



## bsms

There is a saying: "You cannot change the past, but what you do in the present can change the future. Make it a good one."

Clinging to past anger and pain is very easy, but usually very destructive as well. If I wanted to buy a horse, and I saw one was "Parelli-trained", I'd ignore the ad and keep looking. But in fairness, there have been people on HF who have had positive experiences, or learned something from a licensed Parelli trainer that helped them & their horse.

As a suggestion, take some long rides (or a lot of short ones) and think about what you learned, both about horses and people, and both to the good and to the bad. Maybe write them down, to help you keep track. Then move on. Use what you learned to make tomorrow better...but move on.


----------



## Mochachino

I never bought into the natural horsemanship trend. DVD's, specialized equipment with brand names that were way to expensive. I pick and choose some things that I use. My trainer who worked with my 3 year old trained under Jonathan Field and I really liked what he did with my gelding. No fancy gadgets, just turned out a really nice horse with the methods he used and it did not cost me my life savings, actually I thought he could have charged a lot more. . AND, I understand the methods and agree with them completely.

I understand the anger behind the OP. I know what it feels like to realize that you have been taken advantage of.


----------



## Palomine

KigerQueen said:


> I Best friend's dad was a trainer for many years. He trained horses of all breeds but preferred western horses, mostly QH and paints, but he has worked with gaited horses, english horses and track horses. He laughs at parelli and says he has never seen more people get hurt then by him and his teachings. Ill stand by him on that as all but one parelli person I have seen has had their horse send them to the hospital. I have no love for the man, and It seams I have more reasons not to now.



I had managed to not be around any of them or their devotees. Until last year.

And what I saw is the same thing that you mention above. Hurt and hospital.

When you get thrown 3 times, double barreled and rolled 4 times and tripped by your own horse that is following you? You need to rethink the NH thing.

When your horse won't stand for bathing you need to rethink NH.

What I saw in a couple of times around the NH people? Only reinforced what I already knew.

Nuts.


----------



## Foxhunter

I never bought into PP, always thought he talked for the inexperienced who had little understanding of a horse and what it needed.

As BSMS says, you cannot change the past. Learn from your experiences, nothing is in vain!
My Grandmother always said, "you can always learn from any idiot - even if it is how not to do something!" And this is very true.


----------



## Arab Mama

I have had the opportunity to work with people who have gotten themselves into binds with their horses because of Parelli work. Fortunately, they can be "fixed". I don't think any trainer is the end all/be all, but I do find that most of Clinton Anderson's teachings are sensible and work more often than not. There are several good ones out there. If you are smart, you take what works from each one and leave the rest.


----------



## BarrelRacer724

I went on a paid trip to a Parelli three-day seminar in Pennsylvania with my 4-H chapter, as my 4-H leader was becoming utterly obsessed with their system. I was probably about 10 years old at the time, so 10 years ago. I had been taking lessons three days a week consistently since I was 4 years old with the same trainer, who encouraged me (especially since it was free) to go check it out for the hell of it. My instructor has always instilled in me that I should always look into new things, but there is no obligation to use them. That was the EXACT way I felt leaving the Parelli seminar. I was bored to tears during their demonstrations, while I did take some notes and agree with about 3% of the things that they were suggesting. But, at 10 years old, I could have told you how overpriced everything was and that it was a waste of money. 

If you train with NH good for you, if you don't - good for you, and if you use a combination - guess what! Good for you! It is all about what works for you and what works for the horse, but this is also totally subjective as it really depends on where your skills are, as well as the horse's. I agree with everyone else, you bought into it for so long, you can't be mad at them for openly taking your money.


----------



## franknbeans

Op-sorry you got "taken". Also too bad it took you 8 yrs to figure it out. But, noones fault but your own. There will always be folks selling snake oil, provided some will buy it.


----------



## Dustbunny

OP...Sorry this happened. Sometimes it's a tough thing to accept that what we spent a lot of time and money on is not what we thought. 
I have learned a lot from a number of the popular clinicians. There certainly are some of questionable character and talent (IMHO) but many do have a lot to offer...keeping in mind that most of the info is really not new at all.


----------



## Cherie

I have personally known a couple of trainers that bought into the PP system of fleecing people. Both were decent to good trainers before they got on the PP bandwagon. Both did it because they thought they would make more money and have more clients with the official listing and PP promotion.

WRONG! PP made all of the money and they did all of the work and promotion. Both got out of the system and were thoroughly run down privately and publicly and told what utter failures they were. One was a '3 star' instructor and clinician. I think he is now busy 'fixing' Parelli horses and doing a lot of clinics. They bought into it strictly for the added marketing they thought they were going to get help with. Turned out it cost them more than it made them.

The entire program is set up around marketing and not around horses or horsemanship.


----------



## tinyliny

KigerQueen said:


> I Know someone who uses parelli training on the horses she works with. My bf can train a horse to do just about anything in 2 months Yes they are green but they just need miles. She wont even ride them until she had done about 6 months worth of ground work, driving, lunging and playing the games. It works for her but it takes forever. She is not strictly parelli so that may be her saving grace but I would never have her brake a horse for me, Id like to ride it sometime within the first year*. Clinton Andersen's methods work a little quicker but Im not for hitting my horse with a stick, she has been beaten enough in her life and 'taping' her with a stick dose not seam like something I want to do. The constant disengaging of the hind quarters has caused my horse to lose her 'engine'. She used to be able to dig in her back legs and go, now she dose not. And my horse is not the only one with that issues for the same reasons. *I fallow no trainers like they are training gods. Gimmicks work to an extend and I will not buy into any of them. If it works Ill use it.
> 
> 
> I Best friend's dad was a trainer for many years. He trained horses of all breeds but preferred western horses, mostly QH and paints, but he has worked with gaited horses, english horses and track horses. He laughs at parelli and says he has never seen more people get hurt then by him and his teachings. Ill stand by him on that as all but one parelli person I have seen has had their horse send them to the hospital. I have no love for the man, and It seams I have more reasons not to now.


I think CA methods can create some problems , too. I mean, that he spends a lot of time "chasing" the hindquarters, to you end up with a horse that disengages when you look sideways at him. There are lots of folks who credit CA with everything and hold him up like some kind of god, and he certainly has a pretty slick selling machine going for him. 
Any trainer how makes it appear so simple that you can break it down into ABC or 123 will have appeal to persons who are not sure what to do and are trying to do it by themselves. I think it's the revolution in horse ownership where people , like me, who have not connection to a rural background , no relatives or friends who grew up wiht horses to steer them, who go into horse ownership with a DIY assumption; that all I need is a "manual" (which leads to a pretty orange stick and some dvd's and some clinics and . . . . .)


----------



## Golden Horse

Foxhunter said:


> My Grandmother always said, "you can always learn from any idiot - even if it is how not to do something!" And this is very true.


What a wise woman, learn, move on.


----------



## GotaDunQH

Mr Parelli knows how to market and make money. Is that a bad thing? Well I guess not as long as YOU are an expert on what you are marketing. PP and his lovely wife Linda don't have the expertise to back it up and THAT is the issue I have with the money they make...sucking in newbies etc. I made up my mind about Pat and his wife the nanosecond second I watched them ride. Neither one can ride worth a lick....so I have no use for either of them.


----------



## showjumperachel

I had my trainer once tell me that I ride better than the Parelli's...then he promptly let me know that it wasn't intended to a compliment, but rather how bad they were at actual riding.

I personally would never do parelli "training" on my horse. Your original post sounds pretty bitter about money though, you might try explaining why parelli training isn't as effective as the make it out to be. Also pointing out pitfalls with the parelli method, etc, would allow people to understand why they shouldn't use parelli training.


----------



## GotaDunQH

showjumperachel said:


> I had my trainer once tell me that I ride better than the Parelli's...then he promptly let me know that it wasn't intended to a compliment, but rather how bad they were at actual riding.
> 
> I personally would never do parelli "training" on my horse. Your original post sounds pretty bitter about money though, you might try explaining why parelli training isn't as effective as the make it out to be. Also pointing out pitfalls with the parelli method, etc, would allow people to understand why they shouldn't use parelli training.


But the money DOES have something to do with it. The buyer is being sold a faulty bill of goods, because neither Parelli can "walk the talk"...they can only talk it and bilk a ton of money.


----------



## Ian McDonald

If the Parelli system has one major downfall it's that it tends to create the impression that horsemanship can be bought, and it's only those people who stick around horses long enough that realize the illusion of that idea. The commercialism does nothing to enhance the reality of that truth - but it can lead a person to the start of the path. Personally, my interest in better horsemanship began with studying Clinton Anderson - but it didn't end there. It sounds like you've found some new, arguably better teachers as well! I agree with what others have said. I bet that you can take all that experience you gained and use it to your advantage if you tried. Don't waste your energy trying to prove PP and company wrong. Become the horseman YOU envision, not the one Pat does!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Saskia said:


> I think Parelli has it's place. Years ago I got the book "Natural Horse-man-ship" ($40 or so - not breaking the bank) or whatever it was called that Parelli had written. To me, it did explain things in a different way. I was a kid and new to horses so explaining how yielding, circling etc was important to appeal to me, and taught me a bit, a new perspective. I don't know if Clinton was around back then, but there wasn't much internet, so you could only read what you could buy in your local saddlery. So Parelli and Roberts for NH, then other traditional riders for dressage/showjumping etc. I remember they had Monty Robert's books in the library and I read them all, learning about herd dynamics, signals - stuff that had never been taught to me in riding lessons. From each of those I took some things on boards, forgot the rest and moved on.
> 
> That's the way I view these horse training philosophies, I read them, understand them, maybe try out some of what they propose. If it works for me in practice then I take it on board. I'll spend $30 - $50 on a book, which I think is reasonable, and that's that. I've never blindly thrown myself into a trainer spending thousands of dollars into the training. I've never closed my mind and just followed one, even as a 12 year old kid I knew that wasn't the way. That the way to becoming good at anything is learning from a variety of sources.
> 
> You decided to go out and spend thousands of dollars on following this man. The people who follow him are people who just want the answers to everything neatly packaged up, rather than working it out for themselves. Thinking critically, analysing what people say and do, it's harder. It's easier if you just follow one person, one philosophy, all the work is done for you.
> 
> Now, eight years on you've worked that out. There is no point being angry. Parelli did not make you do this, he merely offered a service that you decided to purchase and use for eight years. What you learned would never be redeemable for a material sum, they were experiences that you must have valued to continue it for eight years. Now that you are dissatisfied with Parelli doesn't mean that your experiences have less value.
> 
> As to his personality, the personality of his staff, it's hard to know. He's marketed a persona, and likely that's all it is. So what. Celebrities do it all the time. Whether he is or isn't a nice person doesn't matter. Whether they "rule by fear" or not doesn't matter. They're a private organisation that sells courses. They can do what they like. They sell a product, nothing more. They're not going to always get along with you, they're not going to always do what people want. Yet for eight years you followed them loyally, so they can't be so bad.
> 
> Forget your anger, and move on. It's not worth being upset. Rather than speaking badly of the system, encourage people to read around and make up their own mind.
> 
> Best of luck!


I agree. Parelli helped me when I was new in horses. Looking back now, it wasn't because he was this magnificent trainer, but his instruction/personality, weather it was real or not, helped me feel confident and calm. I can't really explain this well and probably sounds ridiculous, I know. But purchasing a cheap book and going to a clinic for free wasn't too bad for what I learned with my horse, despite if it was only smoke and mirrors that got me there.

Now, that I feel I have graduated in the horse world.....I don't see it that way any longer.


----------



## tinyliny

wish I could say I felt I'd [email protected]! today I did a little round pen, line work with Z and basically just proceeded to confus the heck out of him. he's a good sport, tho and tolerates a multitude of stumbling on my part. some horses would not be so generous.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Ian McDonald said:


> If the Parelli system has one major downfall it's that it tends to create the impression that horsemanship can be bought, and it's only those people who stick around horses long enough that realize the illusion of that idea. The commercialism does nothing to enhance the reality of that truth - but it can lead a person to the start of the path. Personally, my interest in better horsemanship began with studying Clinton Anderson - but it didn't end there. It sounds like you've found some new, arguably better teachers as well! I agree with what others have said. I bet that you can take all that experience you gained and use it to your advantage if you tried. Don't waste your energy trying to prove PP and company wrong. Become the horseman YOU envision, not the one Pat does!


That's an EXCELLENT way to put what I was trying to say previously....Parelli lead me to start the path.....but it turned out not to be a 'Parelli' path. I basically 'used' Parelli I guess, gaining my own common sense and training sense over time.

Clinton Anderson didn't appeal to me when I started this journey because it was too much for MY personality to handle. I couldn't be assertive like that, and if I did, my horse would have felt more threatened and I would have retreated.....and it would have been disastrous. So, if you want to call it....the 'calmer' approach....worked for me to get myself together and not feel intimidated. In turn, it worked out and I learned now when I NEED to be assertive and I'm not scared to do it, when needed. I think when people feel a 'connection', weather it's emotional, right or wrong....it gives them inspiration in some sense....at least it did me. And I never had to invest all the money because I could sort out what the approach was with the stuff I already had.

Now I can say Buck has taught me the most.


----------



## Oldhorselady

tinyliny said:


> wish I could say I felt I'd [email protected]! today I did a little round pen, line work with Z and basically just proceeded to confus the heck out of him. he's a good sport, tho and tolerates a multitude of stumbling on my part. some horses would not be so generous.


Tiny...all that matters is that you care enough to try! My horses, I'm sure, if they could laugh at me, they would be doing it constantly! But that is also the joy that I get from them... I can be my dorky self and they don't care, we just go on! The horses that aren't as generous in the beginning, eventually come around and feel sorry for us I think...lol.


----------



## Ian McDonald

Oldhorselady said:


> Clinton Anderson didn't appeal to me when I started this journey because it was too much for MY personality to handle. I couldn't be assertive like that, and if I did, my horse would have felt more threatened and I would have retreated.....and it would have been disastrous.


I know what you mean - ultimately I had a similar experience. I must have naturally gravitated that way initially because it's very easy for me to be assertive with a horse. Ultimately I think we all develop our own style of approaching horses anyway, and we all 'steal' from each other all the time - including Pat Parelli. If you listen to him talk he's all the time mentioning names of other horsemen he's learned from. Even if he does make it sound like they're all his best friends (or were, when they were alive) when that isn't necessarily true LOL.


----------



## Foxhunter

tinyliny said:


> wish I could say I felt I'd [email protected]! today I did a little round pen, line work with Z and basically just proceeded to confus the heck out of him. he's a good sport, tho and tolerates a multitude of stumbling on my part. some horses would not be so generous.


Heck, I dread to think of how many horses I messed up when I first started! 

We all make mistakes, the good trainer will realise that one system does not work with all and alter their technique to suit.

Many moons ago I had two horses, they were by the same stallion out of two full sister mares. They could not be more different if you compared a Shetland to a Shire! 
One was bold and brash, the other was a nervous wreck. Cough or sneeze when riding him and he would freak. 
My trainer, who was an excellent rider, would not ride the latter because the horse just went to pieces. 

I progressed to taking lessons with a top dressage trainer. The nervy horse took to the tough classes well but the brash one went totally to pieces and was, I swear, having a nervous breakdown. The trainer, good as he was, would not let me work him in a different way so I stopped the lessons on that horse, 

Luckily, he settled and I worked him at home, I learned a lot from the trainer and adapted that to suit the brash horse. It worked because when it came to competition riding, usually the brash one was placed higher.


----------



## CanadianHorseNut

*Parelli The Truth - More Comments*

Hi To All,

I respect your comments and would like to address a few of those. Yes, I stayed with it for 8 years because I was always hopeful that something better would happen, I was basically giving them the benefit of the doubt but, after too many personal experiences and after hearing too many comments from other people, not personally involved with the program, but who know many of the crooked things that went on, that is when I my patience finally broke. Because I wanted to have some faith in something cost me a lot, so I want others to save their money and their time. I wish I could address the horsemanship aspect but because their focus was so money driven, that there is not enough horsemanship to criticize. It was also after leaving Parelli that I discovered that what they teach lacks so deeply in true horsemanship. Pat has gone so far from what Ray and Tom Dorrance, and others, wanted for horses because of his ego, not because of anything else. By the way, Pat has nothing to do with marketing, it is the people he chose to bring on board.

And to those of you who support their marketing, what I am hearing you say is that you support dishonesty. Are you suggesting that in order to be effective, marketers have to be blatantly dishonest about their products? Claiming a rope is the best because of the qualities it exhibits is not dishonesty and it is my choice or your choice to purchase that rope or not. But, to openly advertise course content, courses that cost thousands of dollars and then to teach something completely different goes beyond marketing. That is pure dishonesty and scamming of decent human beings. Do you really support that behavior? 

What about the fact that Parelli has a 100% refund policy and yet will not give the money back? Do you just chalk that up to marketing as well? Do you think they have a right to do that because they have "effective marketers"? I think I am at a loss to understand some of your comments on this regard. Personally, I would have had way more respect for them if they had paid the course back. That would have shown a level of integrity and honesty that would have actually made me question some of the other things I have mentioned. But, it only reinforced that they have little regard for people, horses, community, or anything they claim. One of the main tenets of Parelli is put the relationship first. Do you think that action reinforced their mission statement?

As for speaking to their lack of horsemanship versus others, my goal is to demonstrate that these people have no values, are not interested in the horse, and care little for the horses or you. Why would anyone then believe that their horsemanship is real? I did not think anyone else knew better than Parelli but perhaps if someone had told me some of these things years ago, I would have gone somewhere else, much earlier. That is what I want for people now. 

Study with the masters, not the dilution factor called Parelli instructors. You can still get out there and study directly with Buck Brannaman, Martin Black, Mark Rashid, Bryan Neubert, Joe Wolther and the list goes on. These guys don't have big enough ego to develop a program like the monster that Parelli has become, because they are truly about teaching about the horse. 

I'm just trying to get people to see the reality, and hopefully not get caught up in the fantasy, as I did.


----------



## mcw

I've mentioned him before, but, if you want incredible "natural" horsemanship, look up Jordan Brasser. No hype, no fancy gadgets. Just the best horse trainer you'll ever find. I swear he can talk to a horse! Problem horse...no problem for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

CanadianHorseNut said:


> And to those of you who support their marketing, what I am hearing you say is that you support dishonesty. Are you suggesting that in order to be effective, marketers have to be blatantly dishonest about their products? Claiming a rope is the best because of the qualities it exhibits is not dishonesty and it is my choice or your choice to purchase that rope or not. But, to openly advertise course content, courses that cost thousands of dollars and then to teach something completely different goes beyond marketing. That is pure dishonesty and scamming of decent human beings. Do you really support that behavior?


Marketing is all about the flash and trash, so if someone is determined to buy into the hype do you really think someone telling them NOT to do it is going to make them reconsider? Did _you_ listen when people told you that Parelli was a waste of time and money? Obviously not, or you wouldn't be here crying the blues about how they taught you nothing and stole all your money.

If people are too stupid, gullible, or just plain pig headed to listen to folks who know better, how is it _their_ fault if someone else has bought into the marketing machine?

_Every_ seller of something hypes it with fantastic claims that don't actually work. Look no further than the makeup industry for the best example. 'Look 20 years younger! All you need to do is buy this cream/salve/foundation, goop!' No matter that the models they're using are _maybe_ 21 years old, if not younger. 

People believe what they want to because it fulfills a particular desire for them, and they don't want to hear the unvarnished truth until their little fantasies come back to bite them in the butt. 

You can't save other people from themselves. If they want to believe the hype, they will. It has nothing to do with whether or not I _approve_ of what the Parellis are doing. It's not illegal, although I _do_ think it's immoral and unethical.



CanadianHorseNut said:


> What about the fact that Parelli has a 100% refund policy and yet will not give the money back?


Take them to court if you're so adamant about wanting a refund. That's the only way you'll ever get your money back. I'm betting their contracts are worded in such a way that you're out of luck, though. Most hucksters make sure the house never takes a hit, only the marks.



CanadianHorseNut said:


> I did not think anyone else knew better than Parelli but perhaps if someone had told me some of these things years ago, I would have gone somewhere else, much earlier.


Doubtful, as you were completely starry-eyed about the Parellis and how they were revolutionizing horse training. Anyone who may have approached you, and I'm sure there were some, were just brushed off as unenlightened heathens who couldn't see the truth. Gunsels I believe the Parelli followers call those of us who don't drink the Kook-ade. 



CanadianHorseNut said:


> I'm just trying to get people to see the reality, and hopefully not get caught up in the fantasy, as I did.


You're still coming off as bitter that the Parellis weren't what they claimed, despite all your protestations that you're only interested in keeping other people from being fleeced.


----------



## Zexious

I think any animosity OP feels toward the company is understandable. The horse world is full of disappointing gimmicks. It's especially sucky when you put lots of money into it.

I have never bought into the NH bit... It's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Speed Racer

Well maybe the OP should have asked for opinions about the Parellis, their wonder gadgets, and their claims of being The Way The Truth and The Light, _before_ she bought into it all. 

If I had gotten taken like that I'd be plenty angry; at _myself_, for not doing the proper research and due diligence before throwing my money away.

She needs to take some responsibility for her own culpability, not blame it entirely on the Parellis. After all, she was happy to throw money at them for *8 years*. I'd think anyone who realizes they're getting taken could have figured it out _long_ before then.

There's something here the OP isn't telling us. We're definitely not getting the whole story, only what she wants to tell us to make herself look like the hapless, innocent victim of the big, bad, evil Parellis.


----------



## Saddlebag

"Yes, I stayed with it for 8 years because I was always hopeful that something better would happen, I was basically giving them the benefit of the doubt". At any time did you have a conversation with PP to express your concerns?


----------



## Cherie

The one guy I know that stayed with them for several years kept thinking he would start 'cashing in' as a result of his being a 3 star instructor and he finally woke up to the fact that he would make more money and have more clients if was not spending half of his money with PP. He also got tired of trying to defend PP to the very big group of people that are completely turned off by him and Linda. I think he is doing more clinics and a lot more training now that he is not associated with them.


----------



## Northern

1. I find that the OP has done a service by sharing her experiences here: if just one person is saved from wasting money, time, & effort going in the wrong direction with horses, the thread has served its purpose.

Because some of you are so wise as to see through scams more easily than others, it doesn't mean that those less, um, savvy to scams are to be belittled. Life is for learning & each learns at his own pace.

2. The horsemanship: This is where PNH is not so cut & dried, imo. The book did have a lot of true horsemanship, true horse psychology, etc. The foundation of the 7 Games is just good groundwork. Hands that release quickly & close slowly, & so many other principles are good horsemanship. Yet, too many chiefs & not enough Indians has obfuscated the horsemanship directives, for one thing. For another thing, Pat himself seems to have changed his methods a bit: there was "monkey riding" before my time in the program - don't ask me what it was, not sure - & he said not to longe a horse round & round in mindless circles, but now sends his horses 40 laps one way. He used to call a medium-drape rein a "BS" rein, now it's used constantly in the program, and so on. One never knows when a practice in PNH will be replaced, & how long it'll take for a faulty practice to be replaced, while, in the meantime, one's *horse* may be suffering it!


----------



## roo

Sharing your opinions is always welcome and its nice to here from other view points,however I feel like the statement about if people support them they are supporting dishonesty is not okay.if people want to support them and find that the program is working for them,why shouldnt they?all the trainers get money and probably loads of it.I wouldve worded that differently it came off as attacking people who choose to follow it.Your opinion is valued just choose your words different next time.


----------



## cpr saves

Thank you for sharing your experiences and for wanting to warn others so they are not taken advantage of. I feel your posting has a lot of value. Of course you are upset with them - I feel with good reason. Getting it out in the open will allow you to eventually be free from the bad taste in your mouth. Perhaps give yourself a time limit though. Establish a date after which you will no longer look back to the bad experiences you had and rather, look forward to where you can go from here to become a happy horsewoman who again looks forward to working with and being around her horses regardless of what others think or say. Pick a date and stick to it.

Like many, I could see right through PP way back in the early 80's when he was first making an appearance in the US. It didn't hurt that he was good "eye candy", but he spent more time hawking his wares than actually working with the horses during a clinic. It only got worse as time went on and I couldn't stomach the guy and his arrogant ego.

It is just the difference in human nature that some "see through" people much quicker than others. Everyone is different. I don't believe it is fair for others to judge you for not getting out sooner. There isn't one person who hasn't made mistakes themselves. The important thing is to learn from it and change our course as a result. It is good that at least you are done with PP now. 

I find that it is also human nature to discount the validity of what someone in your position has to say. It is much like those who accuse the victim of abuse for being responsible for how they were treated. It is a very unfortunate reaction.

At the same time, I do believe that we are all responsible for our own actions and words. You are accepting responsibility for the fact that you stayed in longer than you ought to have. PP needs to accept responsibility for any misleading and/or unethical actions. Any of the current big-shot horse trainers need to do the same thing. 

As in so many of the activities related to horses, from showing to training, to even boarding, it's all too often, All About the Money and rarely about the horses. It is up to us as horse owners to refocus the emphasis to being truly about what is best for the horse First.

Now go enjoy the search for methods that make more sense to you and utilize the valuable knowledge you gained from your experience. Use what you like and cast aside the rest. Listen to your little voice along the way. Best wishes to you as you move forward in a new direction.


----------



## horsemadmandy

Your thread was full of compassion and what is right for the horse and owner  I have never had dealings with them , however a did go to a Mark rashid clinic once and had a giggle at probally some very silly behaviour  I would not have bought the book , video or anything else . Horses are what they are - In the face , on the ground and in the saddle - x This will be learnt in time with people who truly have the compassion - I do get cross that this knowledge is abused for money and quick fixes . Thank you for sharing .


----------



## Northern

roo said:


> ....if people want to support them and find that the program is working for them,why shouldnt they? QUOTE]
> 
> That is the lesson in the Bible, when G-d asked Cain where Abel was, & Cain said, "Am I my brother's keeper?"


----------



## AlexS

Northern, weren't you a big supporter of PP in the past? What happened? 
I remember many arguments with you where you would argue to death for them. 


To the OP, I can't even imagine why it took you 8 years to figure it out. But I fundamentally think you are right. Did you not hear of Linda and the lead rope clip in the blind horses face, or Catwalk during that time? 
Did nothing happen, all the stories to wake you up? 

Yes they are scammers, and people do choose to be scammed over educating themselves. However I do think that's blaming the victim a little. In an ideal world, there would not be scammers - I tend to stay awake late, and so get to hear infomericals, 99% of them are a scam.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Another Parelli thread... Oh goodie, as if the forum needed another one....


----------



## jaydee

I think people often do stick with these trainers for far too long because they get this notion in their heads that its not working because *they* are doing something wrong and failing in some way - not the program itself
Its not so easy to have self confidence when you're quite new to horses especially when you're faced with a force like the Parellis that are so overpowering and convincing
As for researching them - well you could do all of that and still come up with thousand of happy satisfied PP followers so what is the amateur supposed to believe
Its very difficult
I saw the fiasco with Catwalk - it did put a lot of people off them, many walked out of that building and demanded their money back yet the owner of that horse (one of the famed showjumping Whittaker family) continued his relationship with the Parelli's and sent horses to Parelli trainer and devotee James Roberts (now deceased) so what were people supposed to deduce from that. That it was all OK and just a glitch.


----------



## Muppetgirl

It's like a cult and no matter if a PP follower gets run over or injured by a horse undergoing that training, they still won't see the light. 

I have watched this short vid of PP with Catwalk on day 2. I could pick it apart, but I don't have time. However, aside from what happened to Catwalk on day 1, there is one HUGE glaring fault here and it has to do with SAFETY. See PP standing over this horses head, see how fast that horse could throw its head up and send splinters of PPs nasal bones up into his brain? I've heard of a lady doing just what he is doing, horse threw its head up and sent the lady to heaven. Why he is standing there like that is beyond me, it's horsemanship 101 - SAFETY FIRST? If this is how he teaches newbies, then he has done them a great disservice indeed. 

(And I bet the horse loved the sandwich....)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You know what struck me the most about that video, Muppet? PP looks more than mildly uncomfortable/anxious while working with the horse. Not at all as confident as you would expect from a "professional."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You know what struck me the most about that video, Muppet? PP looks more than mildly uncomfortable/anxious while working with the horse. Not at all as confident as you would expect from a "professional."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you're absolutely right. Even when he was feeding it the sandwhich he was leaning back away from it. I could tell he had fumbly hands the whole time - fumbly hands = anxiety.


----------



## jaydee

What I could never understand is why the Whittakers who have been around horses for generations and know their job as well as and better than most in the business needed someone like PP to sort out a problem - basically they don't
No horse coming off their yards would be unhandled, that horse had travelled to Stoneleigh in Warwickshire from Yorkshire where they're based, no way would they risk such a valuable horse if it was so difficult on a journey like that just to entertain PP fans
This is the same horse now


----------



## Northern

AlexS, I was & still am a supporter of PNH's principles of horsemanship (easily accessed in his book) & foundation Levels 1 & 2, after a few misdirectives given by Linda are corrected (sit heavy to back up, etc.) 

I've found that the classical teachers teach differently than Linda is teaching the dressage, that there seems to be a communication breakdown between Walter Zettl & the Parellis, because he IS qualified, as well as the qualified teachers who worked with her at their dressage summit. She claims to have had the epiphany about what "contact" is, & they don't say boo (look at a video of Nuno Oliveira riding - he needed Linda to show him about contact?) & she's teaching explicit rider-position stuff, involving clenching major muscle groups, that differs with classical. 

I see that classical is correct, it extends the lives of horses & makes them happy, & even the Mongols & American Indians didn't need Linda to show them anything. 

Pat, to his credit, never claimed to be revolutionizing any part of true horsemanship: he always said his way is vaquero horsemanship & "natural hms is so old it's new again". I feel that Pat needed to have remained the chief of the outfit.

To add to the problems in PNH, I learned over the years that Pat has what I call "loose screw moments" coupled with cover-up stories: his trailer-load of the horse that escaped out of the trailer whilst Pat was schmoozing with his female owner, his being over-horsed with Catwalk, his holding the rein taut & causing Troubador to go into a spin then a buck at contest, throwing Pat (& Pat saying that it was a voluntary dismount). The loose screw moments happen rarely, thus it isn't fair to say that he's a lousy horseman; nevertheless, it's stressful when one's teacher has those moments.

Then, there's the intimidation & $ corruption described by OP, as well as the high-end merchandise & hugs sums required to try & carve out a career as an instructor. OP, after spending thousands, surely shouldn't've been treated as she was, for simply piping up that the course didn't deliver, e.g. 

So, yes, the principals found in the book & most of L1-2 are great! 


eta: I do see the anxious look in Pat's face there with Catwalk; that says that Pat was over-horsed with Catwalk; a picture's worth a thousand words.


----------



## GotaDunQH

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You know what struck me the most about that video, Muppet? PP looks more than mildly uncomfortable/anxious while working with the horse. Not at all as confident as you would expect from a "professional."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep...any you know why? He was out-horsed, doesn't have the experience he thinks he does, he was in front of an audience and let his inexperience and ego get to him. Why people fawn all over him and his wife (who...by the way, brags that SHE is the ONLY one to have discovered the secret to getting a horse "on the bit"....LOL) I have no idea. It just blows my mind.


----------



## GotaDunQH

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You know what struck me the most about that video, Muppet? PP looks more than mildly uncomfortable/anxious while working with the horse. Not at all as confident as you would expect from a "professional."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep...any you know why? He was out-horsed, doesn't have the experience he thinks he does, he was in front of an audience and let his inexperience and ego get to him. Why people fawn all over him and his wife (who...by the way, brags that SHE is the ONLY one to have discovered the secret to getting a horse "on the bit"....LOL) I have no idea. It just blows my mind.


----------



## GotaDunQH

Sorry guys....didn't meant to post that twice.


----------



## bsms

^^ That's OK. Some things deserve repeating.

In my short time around horses, I've found out that ego can get you in a world of hurt with them...


----------



## COWCHICK77

GotaDunQH said:


> Yep...any you know why? He was out-horsed, doesn't have the experience he thinks he does, he was in front of an audience and let his inexperience and ego get to him. Why people fawn all over him and his wife (who...by the way, brags that SHE is the ONLY one to have discovered the secret to getting a horse "on the bit"....LOL) I have no idea. It just blows my mind.


 
I agree, to me he looked like he was losing his patience.
Where knowledge ends frustration begins.


----------



## Commonsensehorsetraining

Jonathan Fields is a Parelli graduate as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Speed Racer said:


> Wow, you're really bitter about the Parellis, aren't you?
> 
> I've known for years the Parellis were just smoke and mirrors, expensive gadgets, and had a cult-like following, but I don't begrudge them making money.
> 
> If people are going to get their panties in a wad about being taken for suckers, they should be angry at _themselves_. Nobody _forced_ you to give up your money to follow them, and now that you've become disenchanted you want to take them down? Sorry, but they're still allowed to make money as long as people are willing to buy what they're selling.
> 
> You finally figured out the scam. Good for you. But there are others who think the system works, and they should be allowed to continue without harassment from the disillusioned.


Great response. I agree with you speed racer. Not a big fan of what they do, but all the power to them for being so successful.


----------



## Donz

CanadianHorseNut said:


> I have read so many comments about Parelli, mostly about it being expensive, taking too long, dangerous, good for beginners etc etc. Well, the truth is far deeper than anything I have read. I have spent the past 8 years dedicated to this more than anything else in my life. I have spent way more than 20 hours a week, for over 8 years, studying, watching dvds, playing with my horses, taking numerous clinics, and even spending thousands more dollars to travel great distances to attend clinics in Pagosa, at the hub of Parelli. What a waste of 8 years and thousands of dollars. If I can keep at least one person from making the same mistake I made, the time and money I spent will have been worth it.
> 
> People claim that Pat and Linda have been caught up in the corporate end of things, as though they were victims, and had no say in the choices they made. WRONG! They knew who Mark Weiler was and they know who Sara Johnson is (the new Cheif Operating Officer) and they signed them up, with open eyes. Mark came to Pat and Linda with his plan, which was to go after the rich only! That was why their prices went so high. OOPS, the plan did not work and business began going badly. They had to make some drastic marketing changes, not for the good of the horse or their students, but only to convince you to buy more products and line their pockets. Mark Weiler has actually had the guts to apologize to the Parelli team and take responsibility for their initial downfall. Then, along came Sara. Sara was Clinton Anderson's marketing Guru, the one who managed all of his products. I wish I could tell you how they managed to get her, given that Pat and Clinton are enemies but I guess you should keep your enemies close, right.
> 
> Anyways, it has been said that Sara models her bad behavior after Pat. Pat treats people very badly and Sara does to. I have heard her called ***** more times than I can count. What amazes me is that people keep tolerating it. Oh yes, that is because people don't know about it. I wonder if Sara will also model having an affair like others at Parelli. Pat and Mark, I think you know who I mean.
> 
> Parelli rules with fear. Instructors especially, are not allowed to tell the truth. I encourage you to find some ex-instructors for more information and to validate what I am telling you. Oh, buy the way, I am an ex-instructor and that is why I am free to share. What I mean about them ruling by fear is that if an instructor speaks up, their membership is terminated. No questions asked, no money returned, no thank-you's for the blood sweat and tears. Fear is a powerful motivator and rather than putting the relationship first, Parelli puts the fear of "god" into its instructors to behave.
> 
> Speaking of God, all students (future instructors), when taking the Fast Track, are expected to follow the acronym: WWPD (what would Pat do?). Pat Parelli ithinks of himself on par with Jesus. The phrase "What would Jesus do?" (often abbreviated to WWJD) became popular in the United States in the 1990s and as a personal motto for adherents of Evangelical Christianity who used the phrase as a reminder of their belief in a moral imperative to act in a manner that would demonstrate the love of Jesus through the actions of the adherents. If that is not enough evidence of how egotistical this man is, I don't know what else to tell you.
> 
> Instructors are also trapped into spending more and more money, year after year. Licensing fees are now up to $1400 annually (last year it was $1100, the year before $900). When will it stop. All that gets you is the legal right to use their logo and to put your name on their website. Woo Hoo! After the licensing fees, then come the insurance fees, the continuing education fees....oh yes, instructors are obligated to put in time teaching at the campus, all at their cost, unless you are a higher level instructor, then you get some pay for it. Although you are not available for teaching your own students. Don't forget attending tour stops, Savvy Conferences, Instructor Conferences. They tell you it is voluntary, and then they have you submit all of your Parelli related activities in a monthly log....oh yes, big brother is watching. If you do not submit oodles and oodles of activities, they treat you lesser than. Good luck obtaining a scholarship, something they advertise continually. Or, unless you know someone at Corporate. I know an instructor who received a 100% scholarship because he knew Ann Kiser, not because of any qualifications. I guess the adage of "who you know" applies at Parelli as well. The unfortunate part of this is that this man could afford to pay the fees, while others, who were not given scholarships, could not.
> 
> And Ann Kiser was supposedly one of only 3 paid employees of the new Parelli Educational Institute, along with her husband, and Lori, who would run the show. How come Ann is no longer with Parelli? How come Parelli continually loses their best peolple and instructors? Did Ann too have a run in with Sara? I know of a higher level instructor who is considering leaving because of her run ins with Sara. Sara was the one who chopped me. Who else has been her victim.
> 
> Now lets talk about the Fast Track. It is 4 weeks of little instruction, that is supposed to accelerate your learning to Level 4. What a joke. The first day, is a 1/2 day, because of orientation, the next 3 days are testing, and the last day of the first week, you meet with mentors and put up a plan for the following week. The last week there are only 4 days, because one day is graduation and leaving the premises and within this four days are a couple more days of testing. The other two Fridays are also meet with mentor days and so, you get approximately 9 - 10 days of actual instruction. Hmmmm, how interesting. You should look up the cost of those 9 days.
> 
> Then there is the "Refining Level 3/4" course. That was the final straw for me as I could not take their deceptions any more. The course listed numerous tasks and concepts that we would be covering that really are a part of Level 3 and 4. I needed some official scoring to continue teaching as an instructor (more on that later) and with what they advertised, I was quite certain that the few things I needed to tweek and add would be covered. Let me see, I was after flying lead changes, positive expressions, light responses etc. What I got was, tying knots, tying the halter, throwing out the 45' line (on the ground) and winding it up again. All Level 1 and 2 tasks. We also go numerous video clips (mostly unrelated and comical), not to mention breaks that were 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours. This course was run by Tina Giadano and it was run badly. There was no acceleration of Level 3 and 4. I asked for my money back, numerous times, and was flatly refused. And Parelli has a policy that all instructors are obligated to give a 100% refund if a student is dissatisfied. I was dissatisfied. Finally Sara (the COO) told me that her decision was final and that I would not get any money back and that my emails would no longer be responded to, by anybody. So I decided to post on Parelli Connect that I was dissatisfied by their decision and that Parelli did not follow their own policies. Sara cancelled my membership, right then and there. I think she was looking for an excuse to do so and she found one because the truth is not allowed to be posted.
> 
> I found out afterwards, from someone who used to work at Corporate, that it is common policy to falsely advertise so that more people would enroll. Usually the people who enroll are lower level students and so team leaders will then teach to the majority of who show up, regardless of what they are supposed to be teaching.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, the Fast Track did little to prepare students for accelerated horsemanship or becoming an instructor, which is what you needed to pass in order to be accepted into the instructor program. And yet they eagerly took student's money, those that passed and were willing to pay the fees, allowed them into the instructor course and subsequently allowed them into the field. Well, guess what, for the first time in Parelli history, calls were coming in the the instructors were not very good. What a surprise. Parelli's plan to rectify the situation, take away the ability to teach until all 1 and 2 star instructors had achieved their Official Level 4s. There was no grand-fathering for people who had already paid and had already been teaching. And then they had the gall, to claim that WE had adopted a "Victim Mentality" because we complained about it. Parelli does not care about people, only money. I can cite so many examples of poor treatment that I would be here for days. Please believe me. There are others out there who can validate the things I say. Just ask around.
> 
> I read one post from someone who was surprised that Pat never mentioned Ray Hunt. Actually, he has, but not very often. The thing is, Ray Hunt hated Pat Parelli. There are many people who knew this and I am surprised the writer, who Ray visited, did not. I believe that Tom Dorrance also came to the end of his rope with Pat, but Tom was a gentle, quiet man, who would not publicly denounce Pat. Most respected clinicians out there today have no time for Pat Parelli and his rudeness, his constant need for attention and his greediness. These clinicians are about the horse and how you can get on the best with them. If you want some names, let me know and I can make some recommendations on where you can accelerate your horsemanship. (I will not use the term natural horsemanship anymore because it too has become overused. What is the most natural thing for a horse to do in the face of danger....to run! So what is natural about asking them to keep their feet still? What we are wanting to learn is safe and confident horsemanship, not natural horsemanship. And following the Parelli method will cost you greatly in blood, sweat and tear, and lots of money. Way too much money, for very little return.
> 
> These are comments from people that I personally know but I will not use their names for obvious reasons:
> 
> I learned more from Janiece in 3 days than in 10 years of Parelli.
> I learned more from Jonathan in 5 hours than in the "4-week" Fast Track (in Pagosa)
> I learned from Buck Brannaman that Parelli had taught my horse to be dull.
> Me too!
> And me!
> I learned more at McGinnis Meadows, in 5 days, than I learned with Parelli in 5 years.
> 
> My own experience, I learned more in 8 months of studying under wonderful horsepeople than I learned in 8 years of Parelli, at only a fraction of the cost.
> 
> I have heard from other people that there is more back-stabbing and criticizing in the Parelli program than anywhere else. I have experienced this first hand. 5 Star Canadian instructor Don Halladay came up to a new instructor and warned her to stay away from "his" students. How is it that he can claim ownership over people. Oh wait, isn't that what Parelli stands for, ownership of people?
> 
> So, all of that aside, what about the methods. How come when the original program was out (in VHS format) very few people completed and many dropped out. Marketing had to make changes and much was eliminated and then Linda became the central focus, and Stephanie Burns and the program became all about fear. Then the complaints came in that the program was no longer Pat, but Linda. So, marketing had to make changes again and bring Pat back. This time, they took out almost everything and have given you a very bare bones product, with a cheaper price, so that you would be convinced to buy it, perhaps actually get through it, buy more, get through more, buy more.....and on it goes.
> 
> The changes were not about what was good for the horse. The basic principals of how to deal with horses has never changed so why has the program changed so much. Not because of what they want you to know, but because of what can be sold to you. Do you not see how you are only pawns and wallets. If you want to learn about your horse, develop a relationship with your horse, and accelerate your horsemanship, please study elsewhere. You will be grateful that you did. I regret that time and money I gave to these people for they did not care about my journey.
> 
> Please, copy this entry, send it to everyone you know. I want this to go worldwide. I want people to know the truth. And this is only a fraction of what has gone on. If you have more info, add it and pass it on. Lets stop this before other people get ripped off!
> 
> There are many who are in Parelli who speak positively about it and I used to be one of those. I wore blinders and used to judge others for not "getting it" like I did, and a few Parelli friends around me. Funny thing is, these same friends are also studying under the same people that I now study under and are also finding their horsemanship accelerating. Those of you who are for Parelli, you just don't know what you don't know....Yet!
> 
> I used to be Parelli, and then my brains came in!


Wow, very disappointing to read this about the Parelli's.!!


----------



## loosie

MODERATORS NOTE

This is a very old thread. Due to the forum changes, the 'recommended reading' is throwing up very old threads. Until this can be rectified, please everyone, look at the start dates of threads & consider carefully before adding to old ones.

THREAD CLOSED


----------

